
Consumers and Curators: Browsing and Voting Patterns on Reddit - nkurz
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05267
======
nkurz
1\. This paper asks the question "How often do users actually read the content
of the post before they vote on it?" After recording the behavior of 300
Reddit users for a year, they claim that almost 3/4 of the votes for stories
are based on the title of the story rather than the content.

2\. The "Hacker News Guidelines"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
state that one should not accuse others of not having read the article before
commenting: "Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an article".

3\. The guidelines do not however say "Please read the article before
commenting", nor do they say "Please don't upvote articles based solely on
their title". Should they?

~~~
dsfyu404ed
> The guidelines do not however say "Please read the article before
> commenting", nor do they say "Please don't upvote articles based solely on
> their title". Should they?

I see no potential for harm and the potential for positive results from one or
both of those as long as "Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an
article" were to remain

------
excalibur
tl;dr: tl;dr.

~~~
nkurz
At first I flagged this because I thought it was just a low-effort joke, but
then I realized it was actually concise and insightful. So I unflagged it and
upvoted it. Guess I should have read it better the first time!

